# Bild.de Nachrichten-> indirekt WoW



## Darequi (21. April 2009)

[Hab es mal hier Offtopic reingepackt, bevor es bei "WoW - Allgemein" rausgeschmissen wird]



> Ihr wahres Gesicht zeigt die junge Mutter nicht gern. Gestern, vor dem Landgericht Halle, versteckte sie sich unter einer Kapuze. Jahrelang lebte sie ein fremdes Leben mit einem fremden Gesicht – als Figur in einem Computerspiel.
> 
> UNFASSBAR: MUSSTEN DESHALB IHRE BEIDEN BABYS STERBEN?
> 
> ...



*Quelle Bild.de*



Hmmm, also Amokläufer haben ihr Counterstrike, und sowas hat seine Scheinwelt WoW ???
Meines Erachtens wird hier wieder nur versucht, einen Sündenbock zu finden, bzw. die Verteidigung versucht 
hier mildernde Umstände aufgrund dieser "Sucht" geltend zu machen.
Allein schon die Aussagen der angeblichen Auswirkungen und ehm, wo krieg ich für 40Euro die Flatrate? Die hätt ich gern!
Ich möchte nicht abstreiten, das WoW süchtig macht, aber dadurch die wirklich wichtigen Dinge des Lebens ausser Acht lassen ist
meiner Meinung nach jenseits der Wirklichkeit.

Hätt da gern einmal eure Gedanken.
Und nein, ich komm nich gerade ausm Raid und geh gerade ins Bett, ich geh nun arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darequi


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. April 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> [Hab es mal hier Offtopic reingepackt, bevor es bei "WoW - Allgemein" rausgeschmissen wird]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_In der Computerwelt war sie ein guter Mensch, spielte eine Heilerin._

.....Böse heiler...

Ja..da siet man..wenn die sucht einen packt...ich kenn selber so 5 leute die so extrem sind..
Aber die haben "nur" ihre familien verlassen um in ruhe zocken zu können...
und würden keinen töten..

Die armen kinder...
Und zu behindert um nen kondom+pille zu nutzen waren die auch noch..
SONDERschule ftw...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. April 2009)

ich habe während meiner Spielzeit mehrere Mütter kennenlernen dürfen und von denen behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal ganz frech war keine so schlicht und ergreifend aus dem Grund weil alle ihre KInder ausgezogen waren um ihre eigenen Familien zu gründen !!!!


----------



## Stancer (21. April 2009)

Es wird ja nichts verallgemeint. Ich lese nirgendwo aus dem Artikel heraus das da steht "MMORPG bringen Mütter dazu ihre Kinder umzubringen"
Sogar für einen Bild-Artikel ist er sehr neutral geschrieben.

Und es steht wohl ausser Frage, das WoW einen extremen Suchtfaktor hat und dementsprechend auf labile Personen durchaus schlechte Auswirkungen haben kann. 
Das WoW der wahre Grund für die Tat ist kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen aber die Angeklagte sagt dies ja selber aus. Ich vermute eher damit ihr eine psychologische Störung attestiert wird und sie dann nicht so hart bestraft wird.

Wie gesagt möglich wärs. In China sind Spieler schon vorm Rechner verdurstet, weil sie von WoW nicht weg kamen aber verallgemeinern kann man das wohl nicht.


----------



## Nero4444 (21. April 2009)

Naja, auch schlechte Werbung ist Werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ threadersteller

Für 40 Euro die Flatrate?

Meine 6k Leitung kostet sogar nur 30 Euro als Flat inklusive Telefonanschluss (Nicht bei Telekom). Einzig die Rechnung mit 25 Euro, die sich in dem Fall auf die monatlichen Gebühren bezieht haut nicht ganz hin. Zahle nur 12-13. Im Kostenfaktor übertreibt es die Bild etwas, ansonsten naja. Wird halt versucht auf mildernde Umstände zu pledieren.


----------



## Infernallord (21. April 2009)

ich denk mal sie bezahlt für ihren freund mit und dann kämen die 25 € ganz gut hin ^^


----------



## -Therion- (21. April 2009)

Recherche ist heute in vielen Bereichen der Medien ein Fremdwort, siehe Bildblog.de

Außerdem versuchen sich die "alten" Medien (Zeitung, Fernsehen) gegen die "Neuen" (Internet) zu wehren, aber das auf niedrigstem Level.


----------



## Illwyn (21. April 2009)

hat sie bei Ensidia geraidet? : D

ne ganz im ernst, was ein schwachsinniger artikel....  sei mal dahingestellt ob sie wirklich wow gespielt hat und selbst wenn, bei 11millionen spielern sind halt auch ein paar verrückte dabei...


----------



## Demyriella (21. April 2009)

Und spätestens jetzt werden die Politiker darüber nachdenken WoW entweder ab 18 hochzuschrauben oder ganz zu verbieten, denn es sind ja kleine Kinder mit ihm Spiel... Da werden Pädagogen schon genug für tun, damit sich die Politiker das überlegen. Wir sollten früh genug einen Gegenangriff starten.... so rein zur Prävenzion... Alle schicken ne e-mail an die Bundesbehörde oder so *fg*

LG
Myri


----------



## Tünnemann72 (21. April 2009)

Und ich dachte, dieser Artikel wäre frei erfunden ... und jetzt gerade stelle ich fest, dass er wirklich aus den Abgründen der Boulevardschmierer der Bildzeitung kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich wollte schon schmunzeln - jetzt ist mir nur noch zum weinen zumute. Und dieser an den Haaren herbeigezogene Zusammenhang zwischen den Kindesmorden und dem Umstand, dass sie WoW gespielt hat. Message ist klar: Das Spiel macht dich zu einem potentiellen Killer ... Ihr restliches Leben, sprich die Gesellschaft in der Sie lebt, trägt keine Verantwortung ...   aaa mein Herz hüpft gerade "DOH" ! Ich werde für so einen Schwachfug zu alt.... ich darf so etwas hier in diesem Forum nicht mehr lesen. 

Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem ein ausserirdisches, hochexplosives Projektil von der Grösse eines Jumbo Jets in die Druckereien der Bildzeitung fliegt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (21. April 2009)

Demyriella schrieb:


> Und spätestens jetzt werden die Politiker darüber nachdenken WoW entweder ab 18 hochzuschrauben oder ganz zu verbieten, denn es sind ja kleine Kinder mit ihm Spiel... Da werden Pädagogen schon genug für tun, damit sich die Politiker das überlegen. Wir sollten früh genug einen Gegenangriff starten.... so rein zur Prävenzion... Alle schicken ne e-mail an die Bundesbehörde oder so *fg*
> 
> LG
> Myri



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es auch nicht gut, das 12, 13 oder 14 Jährige täglich 4-5 Stunden in WoW unterwegs sind und bei bestimmt 80% wirkt sich dies negativ auf die schulischen Leistungen aus und damit auch auf die Zukunft.
Wenn jemand nen 1er oder 2er Schnitt hat, kann er meinetwegen so viel WoW spielen wie er möchte aber wer nen 3er, 4er oder gar 5er Schnitt hat sollte mal pro Tag ne Stunde weniger spielen und dafür lernen. Schon 1 Std kann wunder bewirken. Musste zu meiner Zeit Nachhilfe in Englisch nehmen und hab dann 2 mal die Woche jeweils 1-2 Stunden gelernt und mich so innrhalb von 1/2 Jahr von ner 5 auf ne 2 in Englisch verbessert und spreche es heute fast fließend !

WoW ist daran aber nicht schuld, sondern die Eltern womit wir wieder beim Thema Erziehung und gleichgültigkeit der Eltern wären.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (21. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es auch nicht gut, das 12, 13 oder 14 Jährige täglich 4-5 Stunden in WoW unterwegs sind und bei bestimmt 80% wirkt sich dies negativ auf die schulischen Leistungen aus und damit auch auf die Zukunft.
> 
> 
> WoW ist daran aber nicht schuld, sondern die Eltern womit wir wieder beim Thema Erziehung und gleichgültigkeit der Eltern wären.



Stimmt, mehr als 3 Stunden spielen am Tag halte ich auch für Bedenklich - auch wenn jemand gute Noten schreibt, allerdings hat nicht das Spiel schuld, sondern derjenige der es betreibt und das soziale und wirtschaftliche System in dem jemand lebt. Traurig genug, dass man diese simple Wahrheit immer wieder darlegen muss.


----------



## Demyriella (21. April 2009)

Genau das hab ich doch gemeint... Das phöse phöse WoW ist mal wieder schuld und muss deshalb aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden, gerade weil KINDER im Spiel waren... Wenn Jugendliche betroffen sind ist es ja halb so schlimm ... Aber bei Säuglingen, Kleinkinder oder Kindern (auch bei Nichtgeborenen, wie in diesem Fall) wird doch sofort gerannt..

UNSERE ZUKUNFT SIND UNSERE KINDER

Mag ja sein, aber dann sollen sie erstmal Alternativen zeigen, die langweiligen Kids das Komasaufen entgehen lassen oder sonstiges!!!

Wie sollen unsere Kids eine Zukunft sehen, wenn sie noch nicht mal eine gescheite Gegenwart haben?

Ich bin schon lange aus dem Kiddiealter raus und mein Sohn auch schon bald... Also nicht denken das hier ein Kid flamed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Myri


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2009)

Typsicher BILD-Schund.

Und Sündenbock suchen stinkt. Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied. Wer sich von WoW so ownen lässt -> Selber schuld.


----------



## Xelyna (21. April 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> *Quelle Bild.de*


Haha ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (21. April 2009)

Bild interviewte den Toten zuerst....

Oute ich mich, wenn ich sage das ich auf dieses Schmierblatt keinen Pfifferling gebe?

P.S. Wahlen stehen bald wieder an^^


----------



## snooze.G5 (21. April 2009)

> Wenn jemand nen 1er oder 2er Schnitt hat, kann er meinetwegen so viel WoW spielen wie er möchte aber wer nen 3er, 4er oder gar 5er Schnitt hat sollte mal pro Tag ne Stunde weniger spielen und dafür lernen. Schon 1 Std kann wunder bewirken. Musste zu meiner Zeit Nachhilfe in Englisch nehmen und hab dann 2 mal die Woche jeweils 1-2 Stunden gelernt und mich so innrhalb von 1/2 Jahr von ner 5 auf ne 2 in Englisch verbessert und spreche es heute fast fließend !




Wer lernen muss, hat im Unterricht net aufgepasst!



b2t: 
Quelle Bild -> Fail

Wer so einen Unsinn liest und dieses "Boulevard-Blättchen" als ernsthafte Print-Medie bezeichnet
sollte sich echt einweisen lassen


----------



## Silmarilli (21. April 2009)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> Wer lernen muss, hat im Unterricht net aufgepasst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich kann behaupten das ich anno dazumals kein schlechter schüler war, und da ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt wenig Freunde hatte war ich dementsprechend im Unterricht "meistens" voll geistig anwesend.

Hätt ich aber nicht auch noch zu Hause den Stoff wiederholt den uns die Pauker da über Wochen und Monate erzählt haben, glaube ich nicht das ich auf meinen 1,5er Schnitt gekommen wäre.

Kannst du das? Genauen Lernstoff nach nem Monat wiedergeben bei ner Prüfung - wo du den Stoff nur einmal gehört hast? echt GZ 

und 
dafür das hier alle BUUUH Bild schreien ....... verkauft sich die Zeitung verdächtig gut bei euch in Deutschland *grinst frech*

Da das Thema an sich nicht wirklich geeignet ist um auf Kosten der toten wehrlosen Kinder geschmacklose Witze zu machen behaupt ich mal das viele hier um nichts besser sind als die Mehrheit der Bild-Schreiber. Die schreiben auch Meldungen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste nur um so viel wie möglich Aufsehen zu machen.

lg Sily


----------



## Stancer (21. April 2009)

Jap, nachbrabbeln was der Lehrer erzählt hat ist nicht WISSEN.

Um sich wirklich Wissen anzueignen reicht es nicht, das einmal durchzulesen. Man muss sich damit länger beschäftigen und es nach einiger Zeit wiederholen. Etwas auswendig zu lernen ist etwas anderes als die Mechaniken hinter einem Thema auch geistig zu sehen !!!

Angenommen ich schreibe hier : 192.168.0.2 hin, klar jeder sagt sofort das ist ne private IP Addresse. Jemand der sich aber wirklich damit befasst sieht auch sofort den binären Code und stellt sich direkt die Frage nach der Subnetzmaske und und und....


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> und
> dafür das hier alle BUUUH Bild schreien ....... verkauft sich die Zeitung verdächtig gut bei euch in Deutschland *grinst frech*


Ja, weil das Niveau halt in Deutschland so ist und die BILD genau das bedient, was die Leute lesen wollen. Außerdem Quantität > Qualität. 
Könnte man auch fragen: "Wer war zuerst da? Das Niveau oder die BILD?"

Und zum Thema lernen: *Learning by doing!*


----------



## Zangor (21. April 2009)

Typisch Bild, das Blatt taugt nicht mal als Klopapier. 

Man kann nicht das Handeln eines jeden Psychopathen auf Computerspiele schieben, aber es ist ja um so vieles einfacher, als nach den wirklichen Ursachen zu fahnden.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2009)

/sign Zangor.

Nach den wirklichen Ursachen zu fahnden könnte unter Umständen unangenehme Wahrheiten über unsere Gesellschaftsstruktur zu Tage führen. Lassen wir das also lieber und schieben den Sündenbock weiterhin der Computerspiele-Industrie zu!


----------



## Stancer (21. April 2009)

Bild nutzt einfach den Aufregerfaktor von nicht so gebildeten Menschen. Ich sage nicht das sie dumm sind aber bei die meisten haben gemeinsamkeiten in der Charakterzügen. Grundsätzlich greifen sie genau bei den Themen ein, worüber sich eigentlich jeder Aufregt, sofern er sich kein Hintergrundwissen aneignet. Und genau das sind die Charakterzüge die diesen Menschen fehlen. Desinteresse bei den Details und ein verlangen die eigene Wut mithilfe der Artikel abzulassen.


Politiker sind grundsätzlich korrupt
Die Regierung will immer unser Geld und Steuern erhöhen
Stars benehmen sich immer daneben
und Firmen kürzen immer das Gehalt


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Ich denke schon, dass WoW auch Schuld daran ist.
Aber bei normalen Menschen kann dies nicht passieren. Also ist WoW hier nur ein kleiner Tropfen von einem Fass.


----------



## localhorst (21. April 2009)

Jeder hat nunmal in diesem unserem Lande die möglichkeit frei über sein tun zu entscheiden (und das ist auch gut so)
Es kann jeder nach seinen Möglichkeiten über sich und sein Leben entscheiden...spiele ich 10 Stunden am Tag Wow, trink ich in der früh um 9 meinen ersten wodka etc. pp
Dass das Produkt Schuld daran sein soll ist absoluter nonsens.
WOW ist genausowenig Schuld daran,  daß die beiden Kinder tot sind,  wie es ein Messer ist, daß ich mir damit in den Finger schneide.
Hilfen suchtberatungsstellen Babyklappe etc gibt es genug in diesem unsrem Lande, man muss sie nur in Anspruch nehmen wollen.
Btw. was hat denn ihr Freund die Monate während der Schwangerschaft gemacht? Sowas kriegt man doch an sich mit?
Aber es ist natürlich einfacher jemandem die Schuld zuzuschieben als sich einzugestehen ich ganz alleine bin für mein handeln verantwortlich.


----------



## Lillyan (21. April 2009)

Die RTL-"Nachrichten" (wenn man sie so nennen will) Schlagen übrigens in die selbe Kerbe, aber ich denke oft, dass sie viele ihrer News der Bildzeitung entnehmen.


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

und die bild besteht, wer wüsste das nicht aus angst hass titten und dem wetter bericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber für was macht man kinder (ok ich will auch keine aber dafür kann man verhüten ...)
wenn man sie danach umbringt ich mein wtf ..

und der mann tut nix? er findet es und zockt mit ihr weiter ... ders genau so krank


----------



## dragon1 (21. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> _In der Computerwelt war sie ein guter Mensch, spielte eine Heilerin._
> 
> .....Böse heiler...
> 
> ...


Reaktion seitens Blizz: heiler aus dem spiel nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja wie soll man sagen, medien, besonders die BILD sind KEINE verlaessliche quellen.


----------



## todesfritte (21. April 2009)

sie süßte ihren kaffee, den sie benötigte um nächtelang wach zu bleiben, mit *ZUCKER* - *VERBIETET ZUCKER*

heißt nicht umsonst: bild dir deine meinung


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

kostet wow nicht 13 euro und net 25?^^


----------



## sTereoType (21. April 2009)

wie bei solch reißerischen artikeln "stars" wie kerner werbung für diese Zeitung machen versteh ich einfach nicht


----------



## todesfritte (21. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wie bei solch reißerischen artikeln "stars" wie kerner werbung für diese Zeitung machen versteh ich einfach nicht



hauptsache das geld stimmt


----------



## Thront (21. April 2009)

25 eus im monat?


----------



## Stancer (21. April 2009)

Sie hatte eben 2 Accounts, so ungewöhnlich ist das jawohl nicht oder ?


----------



## Niranda (21. April 2009)

Ich hab mit meinem Freund geschlafen!!! 

Ich weiß, das interessiert hier keinen..

Aber die Bild würde damit mal wieder ein Milliönchen umsetzen XDD

Danke das ich euch meine Meinung kundtun durfte =)
LG
Nira ^.^


----------



## Zonalar (21. April 2009)

Nunja... die Bild eben... wir haben hier in der Schweiz auch sowas ähnliches: Blick

Jedesmal wenn ich Blick lese, muss ich schmunzeln, was ich dort so finde :> Manchmal ist mir aber auch gar nicht zum schmunzeln zumute... Die lästern sogar mit tiefem Niveau über eine Frau die ein Kind adoptieren will und stecken es auf die Titelseite (!). Dort wird nur erzählt wie schlecht und ungeeignet sie für eine Adoption sei und was sie so alles Falsch mache. Z.B. hat sie ihr Bein mit heissem Wasser verbrannt, läuft aber in Hotpants rum. Sie sei Alkohol-süchtig und Pipapo... Aber meiner Meinung handelt hier die Zeit genauso wie eine Mobbing-Gruppe... andere fertig machen um möglichst gut dazustehen...
natürlich ist es bedenklich, wenn man ihr ein kind überlässt. Aber ihre Meinung hat hier niemand gefragt. Es wird nur gelästert. Niemand interessiert sich dafür, ob sie geistig und emotional zu sowas wie ne Adoption fähig wäre...

Und nehmt euch auch vor der "20-Minuten" in acht. Ist auch sone Schweizer Zeitung, dessen "Recherschen" (oder wie mans schreibt...) Müll ist und Tatsachen völlig ausser Zusammenhang reissen.

Kennt sonst noch wer ne Zeitung, die man nicht anschauen sollte? Den schliesslich will ich nicht dümmer werden, wobei ich doch nur meine Zeit im Zug vertreiben will :>


----------



## sTereoType (22. April 2009)

@benji
das beispiel war doch nicht zufällig madonna?^^
wette das mit dem heißen wasser soltle nee ausrede für orangenhaut sein xD


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Nein, es war nicht madonna. Glaub ich... hab den Namen nicht mal gelesen (oder vergessen...) . Es ist mir eine gänzlich unbekannte Person gewesen.


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2009)

wie gesagt zeitungen sind keine quellen. besonders bei sachen, wo sie`s nicht belegen koennen.
oder wies hier heist screen or didnt happenz


----------



## Matago (22. April 2009)

Also meine Meinung dazu:

Ein Computerspiel trägt sicherlich keine Schuld an Tod von Menschen, Counterstrike hat sicherlich nicht die
Schuld dran dass Leute Amokläufer werden und WOW an sich kann nicht die Schuld dran gegeben werden
dass jemand sein Leben nicht in den Griff kriegt.

Aber dass ist nur eine Seite der Medaille, die andere Seite ist dass, WOW sicherlich einen extrem hohen Suchtfaktor
und ein hohes Suchpotenzial besitzt. Das liegt schon alleine daran dass das Spiel so ausgelegt ist das du nicht
mal eben ne halbe Stunde spielen kannst und ein Erfolgserlebniss hats. 
Nein WOW braucht extrem viel Zeit, Zeit zum farmen für Raids, questen oder was auch imer.

Und da merkt mann dann schon dass gerade Jugendliche oder Leute die psychich labil sind sehr schnell die Kontrolle 
verlieren.

Ich selber habe einige Beispiele in meiner Gilde, z.B. ein junges Pärchen mit einer Tochter die würde ich schätzen 
so 5 bis 6 Jahre alt ist.
Dieses Pärchen ist fast jeden Tag on und zwar zum Teil schon ab 16:00 Uhr oder früher ich komme dann meistens um 20:00
on wenn meine Kinder im Bett sind und manchmal wenn wir gerade im Raid sind hallt uns dann kurz eine Kinderstimme
im TS entgegen die gute Nacht sagt und einer der beiden verabschiedet sich kurz um sie ins Bett zu bringen.

Und da stellt sich mir dann schon die Frage: Was macht die kleine die ganze Zeit wenn die Eltern vor dem Rechner sitzen ???
Wer beschäftigt sich mit ihr, wer spielt mit ihr, wer liest ihr Bücher vor usw. Vermutlich wird sie vor die Glotze gesetzt und 
ruhig gestellt.
Und das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen die ich durch WOW kennengelernt habe.


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2009)

Kann mit Stolz sagen, das es 5 Jahre her ist das ich das letzte mal eine Bild aufgeschlagen habe. 7 Jahre sogar das ich eine gekauft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztes Jahr wurden bei uns in der Fußgängerzone Bild-Exemplare verschenkt. Hab sie mittig durchgerissen und in den nächsten Papierkorb geworfen. Der Typ der sie mir gegeben hat, besser gesagt in den Hand gedrückt hat ohne mich zu fragen ob ich sie will, hat ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab nur gesagt "Son Müll lese ich nicht" und bin weiter gegangen.


----------



## Skorpi42 (22. April 2009)

Also ich spiele jetzt seit 2 jahren WOW ich muss auch zugeben das ich fast jede Freie Minute am Rechner sitze ..........aber das Reale Leben nehme ich sehr ernst ich finde es unverschämt von den Medien das immer die Online oder Konsolen Spiele Schuld sein sollen wenn was Schreckliches Passiert. Meine Söhne zocken auch Counterstrike u s w aber wir laufen nicht Amock. Die Menschen sollten mal lieber die Hindergründe der ( Täter ) lüften, weil ich der Meinung bin das dort vieles im Argen liegt. Aber es ist einfacher alles auf Spiele zu schieben.

Villt hat der Mann / Freund der Frau Sie erpresst von wegen wenn du das Kind bekommst dann......... und Sie hatte zu große Angst vor ihm.


----------



## Niranda (22. April 2009)

aber ich mag schweizer... find die süß xD

Und jedes Land hat doch seine "Bild" =)
Frontal21 usw. sind auch nicht viel besser^^

Nira


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

> Villt hat der Mann / Freund der Frau Sie erpresst von wegen wenn du das Kind bekommst dann......... und Sie hatte zu große Angst vor ihm.



Und dann hat sie es in der Waschmaschine versteckt - der einzige Ort an dem Männer nie nachschauen... Klingt nach einer rational handelnden jungen Dame! Zu blöd, dass der Freund (welcher es nebenbei bemerkt nicht mitbekommen hat, dass sie das Kind 9 Monate austrägt, anstatt es wie gefordert PRÄ-natal abzutreiben) es doch gefunden hat, und dann - anstatt sie zu töten/verprügeln/wasauchimmer, die Polizei gerufen hat. :/

Kurzum: Denk dir ne neue Entschuldigung für diese Irre aus.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2009)

ich hab mir Dienstag vor 3 Wochen ne Bild gekauft ;D

aber nur um den Grill anzumachen ^^ ( ging im übrigen net...und wir mussten noch spiritus kaufen )

naja...BILD dir deine Meinung kann man dazu nur sagen


----------



## localhorst (28. April 2009)

Um das tragische Thema dessen medienrummel immerhin schon eine woche her ist ( falls sich überhaupt neben Pandemie Panik mache, präsidialen Tieffliegern in New York, den tragischen Klinsi rauswurf etc. noch jemand dran erinnert) zum Abschluuss zu bringen, es gab 8 1/2 Jahre Haft für die Mutter. Was aus ihrem Freund geworden ist, lässt sich leider auf einschlägigen Nachrichtenseiten nicht herauslesen ( wg. Mitschuld etc) und mir fehlt auch gerade die Zeit intensiv zu recherchieren wobei das ja an sich Sache der Medien / Reporter ist, aber gibt ja zum Glück wieder genug neue "Katastrophen" über die halbherzig berichtet werden kann.


----------



## Spectrales (28. April 2009)

Ich könnte die Bild verfluchen für solche Artikel..
Hauptsache, psychische Probleme werden nicht erwähnt, aber ein ganzer Absatz darüber, dass sie WoW spielt..


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Vielen Dank localhorst^^Ich habe das Thema auch schon wieder vergessen.

Ich find die Strafe gerechtfertigt. Weiss aber jemand, wie man herausfinden kann, wie es dem hinterbliebenem Kind geht? (1 lebt doch noch oder?)


----------

